# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Dwarf rattie and litter <3

## reptilegirl07

So I picked up a dwarf male a couple months back.  I bred him with two of my girls and have a nice litter on the ground. 

I'm in love with the blue and the agouti I got from the litter. And I got some very light color, almost like a dove. I'm thinking it's dove, but the few with this color have darker points on the butt and nose. 

I took some photos  :Smile: 

Full grown dwarf buck standing next to his girl (standard dumbo doe). She's like, 2x his size!






Babies!



Here's one of the oddly colored "dove" babies





 :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Oh my goodness!  Cuteness overload!  I love little baby ratties!

----------


## Skittles1101

AwwwwWWWW!!  :Aww:

----------


## snakesRkewl

Congrats on the het dwarf babies, I've got 2 females that are pregnant from my dwarf male.

if the momma rat didn't carry Siamese then those babies will probably be beige or champagnes, and all will of course carry the dwarf gene.

Good start to your dwarf breeding project!

----------


## reptilegirl07

Thanks!! I guess we'll see.  Momma was bred from a masked and a buck identical to her. 

I'm excited to breed them back to dad!

Let me know how your litter goes!!

----------


## oliverstwist

i just got two dwarf boys also  :Smile: 

im working on double rex dumbo dwarfs

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Oh wow, I totally need to get me some dwarf ratties. Besides the cuteness factor, talk about a better ball python feeder!  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptilegirl07

:-D

Here's some updated pix

I think we have ourselves a whole bunch of siamese babies!







And a bunch of other colors

----------


## snakesRkewl

Very nice!

I see black, Siamese, Blue and agouti?

Now to hold back some het dwarf female kits and you'll have some sweet dwarf babies soon, congrats.

----------


## reptilegirl07

Thanks! I can't wait! Super excited!

----------

snakesRkewl (12-09-2011)

----------


## angllady2

I want to know where you guys are getting your dwarfs!

I've looked everywhere, but I can't find any that are local to St. Louis.  :Sad: 

I'd dearly love to have some dwarfs.

Gale

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> I want to know where you guys are getting your dwarfs!
> 
> I've looked everywhere, but I can't find any that are local to St. Louis. 
> 
> I'd dearly love to have some dwarfs.
> 
> Gale


Same, I've been trying to find some dwarf rats in Texas, but no luck so far. It would be nice to breed them to get super small, maybe even ASF sized.  :Smile:

----------


## snakesRkewl

> I want to know where you guys are getting your dwarfs!


I got mine from a friend who bought a group of rattery rats that carried the gene, a year later he lost his house and wasn't stable so I took in his ratty's.
Aren't I a nice guy  :Very Happy:

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> I got mine from a friend who bought a group of rattery rats that carried the gene, a year later he lost his house and wasn't stable so I took in his ratty's.
> Aren't I a nice guy


You would be a nice guy to send me some of your poor friend's rats!  :Good Job:   :Razz:

----------

snakesRkewl (12-18-2011)

----------


## reptilegirl07

I had to wait a bit. I wound up finding a pretty awesome breeder a couple states over.  :Smile:

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (12-18-2011)

----------


## babyknees

So much cute!!

----------


## bokuza

UGH that rocks so hard. SHIP ME SOME

----------


## Melody

oh my god... i want a little dwarf! i didnt know there was such thing, where did you get him? beautiful litter by the way  :Good Job:

----------


## reptilegirl07

bokuza and Melody... I MIGHT be in Arizona over the summer.  Depending on how I get there, I'll bring some.  I might take Amtrak.. If I do, I'm not sure if I can hide them with me  :Razz:

----------

snakesRkewl (12-22-2011)

----------


## bokuza

> bokuza and Melody... I MIGHT be in Arizona over the summer.  Depending on how I get there, I'll bring some.  I might take Amtrak.. If I do, I'm not sure if I can hide them with me


OMG IF YOU ARE GIRL IM GOING TO HUG YOU LIKE NO ONES BIZZNEZZ~!
No really, it's gunna hurt. > :Smile:

----------

snakesRkewl (12-22-2011)

----------


## sniper

how do you tell if they are a dwarf or not i got a female dumbo she' about 6 month old and she's half the size from the others, on the other hand i got a 5 month old male the is almost 3lb just big and dumb but a big sweet heart and he's got teddy bear fur

----------

